# Scrubzillas road to sub 10 CFOP progression| SUB 9 AO5! 8.54



## scrubizilla (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi im jp, im trying to be sub 10 and im 12 years old, as of early feb i have gotten around 50 sub 10 solves but i hope to be completely sub 10 by march or april
my current pb is 6.50 and my best ao5 is 10.51!


im trying to be a top 50 cuber in the world before i become a teenager so i can say that im one of the only top speedcubers who is a kid (i just turned 12 so i have 1 YEAR)


so far ive gone from avging 40 seconds in june when i first started really cubing to averaging low 12 in feb
I actually recorded my (old) pb single so here it is!






Reconstruction of (old) pb 7.92 youtube video


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

I like it, i have the same Goal but im one year older than you and my main focus is 5x5. Good luck


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 9, 2021)

nico_german_cuber said:


> I like it, i have the same Goal but im one year sder than you and my main focus is 5x5. Good luck


Cool thats awesome! youre 13 then? also i have gotten 15 sub 10s so far.
how close are you to being sub 10?
nice to meet you!


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 9, 2021)

some of my best times from this weekend!

Time List:
1. (7.92) R' F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' D F' U' B2 F' L2 F2 @2021-02-06 09:20:52
2. 8.60[BOOM] B' D B' D2 L D B2 U' R2 B L2 F L2 D2 B L2 D2 F R2 U2 @2021-02-08 14:03:52
3. (8.91) B' L' B2 R D L2 B2 D2 B L D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 @2021-02-08 13:39:39
4. (9.33) L' B U R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U B' D2 L' U F' D L2 D' @2021-02-06 12:36:19
5. (9.60) B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' R B' U L' D L2 F U2 B @2021-02-03 16:21:37
6. (9.67) U 2 B' L2 U2 B' R B' L F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 D @2021-02-08 16:28:32 
7. (9.79) U2 B' D' R2 U' F2 D F2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R' D B2 F L D U' @2021-02-08 13:35:50
8. (9.98) B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L' F' R U' R2 U' B2 U' @2021-02-06 12:29:02
9. (10.00) D R2 B L2 U' D2 F L U' D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 B2 L' @2021-02-04 11:44:07 
10. (10.00) D R2 B L2 U' D2 F L U' D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 B2 L' @2021-02-04 11:44:07
11. 10.23 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U L' F D B2 U2 B L D' U' B @2021-02-05 10:39:43
12. (10.35) R2 U F' R F L2 B D' L' U2 F R2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B D2 B2 R2 @2021-02-08 14:42:48
13. (10.75) F' R2 U B2 F2 U B2 D U2 L2 U R U2 B' U2 R U' B2 R @2021-02-08 16:42:47
14. (10.82) B' R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D B' D2 F' U' B2 L' B2 @2021-02-08 13:27:49
15. (10.94) U B' L' D U F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B2 R' U B2 L2 F L' D @2021-02-04 11:04:05


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 9, 2021)

Epic Im around your age but Im trying to get sub 20...any tips?


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Cool thats awesome! youre 13 then? also i have gotten 15 sub 10s so far.
> how close are you to being sub 10?
> nice to meet you!


Thanks, i have gotten a 10.91 Ao100 yesterday. And countless Sub 10s. Btw check my Thread out. I guess You can find it on my Profile


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 9, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> Epic Im around your age but Im trying to get sub 20...any tips?


hey dude! i got sub 20 about 4 months ago, here are some tips that helped me!

1. here is the first and most IMPORTANT tip i have for you



Spoiler: Practice



the most important thing is actually just practiceing, if you just take a break from learing new things and do LOTS AND LOTS of timed solves you will improve natrally for me i did more than 1000 solves and i gradually got closer and closer to su 20 until i was. you may not have to do that many but i think timed pratice will take you SO far, i am now consistently getting 12s and i still mainly just do lots of solves to get better, This will take you very far


2.
Next,

Here are some things you should probably know/ would be good to know anywhere from being avging 26 seconds to avging 16 seconds for the most part you should keep up lots of practice (50 solves a day is just fine for sub 20) and slowly learn thing to incorparate into your solves so you can practice them in a solve.


Spoiler: Things to learn (no pressure these take months typically so dont rush)



Fornote: all of these are things you could look up and find videos on but the most important thing is not to rush it and watch 10 videos and try to do it all at once, It really takes time.

1. Know full pll and incorparate them into you solves
2. be good at intuitive f2l and mabye start learning better ways to do it,
3. Learn to be more efficient with you cross solutions and try to do it on the bottom and incorparate this into you solves.
4. Deffinitly know 2 look oll and try to get the algs less than 4 seconds, if you have trobul with an algorithm LOOK at the FINGERTRICKs of an algortithm video (For example jperm.net or cubeskills) and EVEN if the fingertricks they use are weird or hard, if you do all of the fingertricks you see correctly you can do algs without regrips and much faster.

Now if youve done some of this highlighted above (it takes time and all of them are OPTIONAL- even without these you can get sub 20 with anougth practice). and MOST IMPORTANTLY youve practiced a lot consistently, then you should easily get sub 20 within a month or mabye two



*something else 
V*


4. About lookahead. ( you should in my opinion learn lookahead from feliks zemdegs you can see his intermediate f2l module which has all the lookahead you will need for now HERE


LOOKAHEAD WILL MOST LIKELY COME AFTER SUB 20 but if you want to learn it then Here you Go at some point after
you have learned how to do "advanced f2l"/ efficent f2l then you can start to think about lookahead, most videos will say that "oh lookahead is the most important thing" and it is, but dont take that as a cause for trying to learn lookahead, the best way to learn lookahead is If you are very good at doing all of you f2l cases well and pretty much without having to think to hard about it, then you can just, (when you solving and doing practice ) just try not to look at the pieces your solving
and try to look at the other parts of the cube at first.


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you and how do i learn oll faster


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 9, 2021)

I already know some 20 algs from it


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 9, 2021)

o


Sledgehammer said:


> Thank you and how do i learn oll faster





Spoiler: Oll 



Hmm oll... to be honest i had a really hard time with oll myself the way i did it was to just learn one or 2 olls in a day and spam them to see how fast i could do them followed by slowly incorparating them into my solves and keeping up 100s of solves a day to make sure i was able to have the algs i learnt come up and be able to practice them in a solving scenario when i would be rushing etc.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 9, 2021)

New pb Ao5!
10.98 seconds!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-09 (solving from 2021-02-09 09:18:34 to 2021-02-09 09:20:14)
avg of 5: 10.98



Spoiler: Time List:



1. (9.44) B' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' R' D L' B2 L' U2 L U2 @2021-02-09 09:18:34
2. (12.69) B L B L2 F D' B U' D F2 U R2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U F' @2021-02-09 09:18:58
3. 10.69 D2 R F2 R D F' B' R U' R2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L B2 D2 B2 @2021-02-09 09:19:24
4. 10.67 F2 U' F2 B' R F L2 F U' F2 U D2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' @2021-02-09 09:19:49
5. 11.57 B R U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 F L U2 B' D' B2 F R2 @2021-02-09 09:20:14


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 9, 2021)

Top ten best solves today!


1 (9.44) B' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' R' D L' B2 L' U2 L U2 @2021-02-09 09:18:345.
2 (9.48) D' F L' B D2 B U2 L B' U B2 U R2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 D L2 @2021-02-09 10:04:45
3 (9.50) U' B2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B D2 U' L' B F2 R B' R2 U @2021-02-09 09:32:045.
4(9.63) L R2 B2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 U L B F2 @2021-02-09 09:26:145. 
5(10.11) B R2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 F D2 U' R D' L' U' F' R' B R' @2021-02-09 09:51:225.
6 (10.17) D L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F' L' F D F2 U B' R2 D' @2021-02-09 09:55:155.
7(10.23) R F2 D2 L' B2 D B2 R2 F' L F2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 @2021-02-09 09:12:09 5.
810.67 F2 U' F2 B' R F L2 F U' F2 U D2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' @2021-02-09 09:19:495.
9 10.69 D2 R F2 R D F' B' R U' R2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L B2 D2 B2 @2021-02-09 09:19:245. 
10 (10.97) U2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F U2 B2 F2 U2 L U' R2 B' U' F' R' F R2 @2021-02-09 09:25:135.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice! you're very close to your goal, you'll probably achieve it within this month


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 10, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> Nice! you're very close to your goal, you'll probably achieve it within this month


Thanks! ive been improving really quick so i hope so- And i think you can probably get Your goal within a month- Your almost sub 20!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 10, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Thanks! ive been improving really quick so i hope so- And i think you can probably get Your goal within a month- Your almost sub 20!


that's good! hopefully we'll both achieve it


----------



## ZB2op (Feb 11, 2021)

Ngl with Covid things changing everywhere the whole time being top 50 in the world will be near impossible given that even going to comps will be rare.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 11, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> Ngl with Covid things changing everywhere the whole time being top 50 in the world will be near impossible given that even going to comps will be rare.


Yep! sure will but in a year Or so i bet comps will start back up (hopefully) and i can practice all year before that! - also you might think that even with comps getting that good is near impossible, But if you put you mind to it, and have enough time. you can achieve anything (or almost anything)


----------



## iLikeCheese (Feb 11, 2021)

Really impressive improvement and I'm sure you will be sub 10 soon if you keep it up. I absolutely agree with you when you say timed solves is a really good way to improve, I never really did anything special besides learning OLL and PLL and practising. It has gotten me very far with 3x3 because it is practice for everything in a solve (TPS, lookahead, faster recognition, better inspection etc). Also, I'm pretty sure that you will get a sub 6 single soon if you get a somewhat lucky f2l and end with either a last layer skip or a really good f2l with a PLL skip.


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 11, 2021)

Nice, you might be one of the few ppl to get sub ten within a year, you should try to learn rotationless, f2l tricks and heavily drill algs.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 11, 2021)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Really impressive improvement and I'm sure you will be sub 10 soon if you keep it up. I absolutely agree with you when you say timed solves is a really good way to improve, I never really did anything special besides learning OLL and PLL and practising. It has gotten me very far with 3x3 because it is practice for everything in a solve (TPS, lookahead, faster recognition, better inspection etc). Also, I'm pretty sure that you will get a sub 6 single soon if you get a somewhat lucky f2l and end with either a last layer skip or a really good f2l with a PLL skip.


Wow thanks for the encourugement i really hope so! - i agree and i think that practice can take you really really far! im doing around 1-2 hundred solves a day on 3x3 so im hoping to get a few 6s and mabye a 5!   


the dnf master said:


> Nice, you might be one of the few ppl to get sub ten within a year, you should try to learn rotationless, f2l tricks and heavily drill algs.



Thanks im working hard and hope to be sub 10 within this month!


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 11, 2021)

Spoiler: New pbs from today and yesterday!



(Feb 10th-11th)

Ao12: 11.90
Ao25: 12.40
Ao50: 12.67
Ao100: 12.75 finally sub 13 ao100
Ao200: 13.05
Ao500: 13.47
Ao1000: 13.69


I finally got my sub 13 Average of 100!


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 11, 2021)

some of my best times from today and yesterday!
i havent gotten many sub 9s in a few days tough...


Spoiler: Times Right here (12 sub 10s)



1 (9.13) F2 U2 R U2 B2 R B2 F2 L D2 L' D2 F U L U' B R D2 U2 F' @2021-02-11 14:41:14
2 (9.33) L' U' B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' U B F' D2 R' D' R2 B2 @2021-02-10 11:07:335.
3 (9.37) U2 F U2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' U2 L D R' F' U L2 B @2021-02-10 10:54:285.
4 (9.43) B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 D F2 L2 U' F' D2 F' R' D' L' F' D2 B' R' @2021-02-11 13:15:215.
5 (9.53) U' R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U' R' D L2 R' U' B D' F' R2 @2021-02-11 14:32:245.
6 (9.66) U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D R2 B2 U L B' F' L' D2 R U' B' U @2021-02-11 13:17:375.
7 (9.73) D' F2 B U B2 D L F' U' R2 L F2 B2 R D2 R B2 L F2 B2 @2021-02-11 10:15:545.
8 (9.73) U B' R2 F' R D' R' F R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 B @2021-02-11 14:09:275.
9 (9.77) R' D2 B2 R F2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R F D' R' B' F' D2 R F @2021-02-11 10:27:495.
10 (9.90) U' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L' B' F' U' L2 R' D2 U' F U2 @2021-02-11 12:20:425.
11 ( 9.92) D2 F' D R2 F2 U R2 U L2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' L R2 U F2 R B' @2021-02-11 14:37:104.
12 (9.96) F D' B U2 L U' B' L' D R F2 D2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 @2021-02-11 13:22:275.
13 (10.41) F L' U' B L2 D' B R B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' @2021-02-11 10:31:295.
14 (10.73) R F L2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B U' L2 B' L' U' B' D F @2021-02-10 10:40:285.
15 (10.75) F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B D L D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 F' @2021-02-11 10:26:565.
16. 10.82 B2 D U L2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 F D F2 R' U L2 F' U F L' @2021-02-11 13:18:395.
17 (10.83) D' L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 F2 B' D B2 R' U L' U B' D' L' F' @2021-02-11 12:08:415.
18 (10.84) L2 F' L2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' F' R' D2 B' L F @2021-02-11 12:18:545.
19 (10.86) D2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R U' B' L U2 B' F' U2 F2 @2021-02-11 13:13:375.
20 10.94 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' R D B2 F' L D @2021-02-11 12:22:055.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 15, 2021)

Spoiler: new pb ao5! 



avg of 5: 10.84

Time List:
1. (10.08) R2 F' U' R2 B2 R2 L' B U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 D R' @2021-02-13 08:43:12
2. 10.76 U2 R U R' U' R L' U2 D2 B' D2 F2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F L U @2021-02-13 08:43:34
3. (13.49) U R U' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D B' L' B2 D L U2 R2 @2021-02-13 08:43:58
4. 11.47 D L' U' B2 D' F L F' R U L2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 U L2 U @2021-02-13 08:44:30
5. 10.28 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L U R' D' F' D2 L2 F D2 U' @2021-02-13 08:44:55



(10.84)


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 17, 2021)

Pbs and best times today in each respective tpye of average!
*(i did around 200 solves today)*
Single: Really nice, clean, 8.36
Mo3: 10.41 (finally)
Ao5: 10.84
Ao12: 11.30
Ao25: 11.96
Ao50: 12.09
Ao100: 12.66 ( couldn't finish out the ao100 pb because its getting dark & i cant see lol
Ao200: 12.84
Ao500: 12.98
Ao1000: 13.37
Ao2000: 13.74 (finally got this ao2000 didnt get it set up in my first big cstimer session)
also my ao2000 and ao1000s are really bad because ive already imroved from when i started them so they arent very accurate lol!


----------



## carcass (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 23, 2021)

New Ao5 today! and at least 10 or 20 sub 10s so im on my way! i dont think im going to pull off sub ten in this month, i just started school finally so i dont have as much time to practice. 


Spoiler: 10.51 Ao5 pb !



Time List:
1. 10.28 R D' F U D' F2 L' F D' F R2 U2 D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 @2021-02-22 17:24:44 
2. (13.13) U R F2 B L' U D2 B L U F2 D R2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D @2021-02-22 17:24:44 
3. 9.40 R' F' L' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 B L D' L2 B F' L2 @2021-02-22 17:24:51 
4. 11.85 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B' D L' D U2 B' R' D' L U' @2021-02-22 17:25:07 
5. (9.22) F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 L' U R' F R' B' L' B2 R @2021-02-22 17:25:12


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 23, 2021)

I got a really clean 10.98 ao5 with a 8.80 super lucky xcross solve that should have been my pb!



Spoiler: 10.98 + 8.80



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-23 (solving from 2021-02-23 16:31:19 to 2021-02-23 16:35:51)
avg of 5: 10.98

Time List:
1. 10.97 F' U' D2 L2 D R B' R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R D2 @2021-02-23 16:31:19 
2. (8.80) R D B2 R2 U R U R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 @2021-02-23 16:34:26 
3. 10.70 U2 L' U2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D F2 D B L D L2 B2 D' @2021-02-23 16:34:57 
4. 11.26 R2 U R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F' D' F2 R2 U' L' R D L2 F2 @2021-02-23 16:35:22 
5. (12.28) U' D2 F' L' U F2 U B2 D F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B @2021-02-23 16:35:51


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 23, 2021)

BOOM OMG I JUST GOT A NEW PB *6.50* on feb 23rd 2021 at 5:08 pm 
This is the easyest scramble imaginable, i finally got a really easy scramble and capitalized on it after doing more than 8000 solves in cstimer
ONLY 27 MOVES if anyone in monkeyleague + Max Park got this scramble they could have had more than 10 tps (which is possible considering the super easy lookahead) and this would be a uwr
1. 6.50 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F R2 F2 R2 L' U' R' D B D2 F' L' B2 @2021-02-23 \
RECONSTRUCTION


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 24, 2021)

ok now today i had the best solving *OF MY LIFE *i got a new pb ao5 and a new ao100


Spoiler: 10.47 Ao5!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-24 (solving from 2021-02-24 16:14:49 to 2021-02-24 16:16:16)
avg of 5: 10.47

Time List:
1. (9.92) R2 U F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' B' D' U2 L U2 B2 U' L @2021-02-24 16:14:49
2. (12.12) F D' R L2 U2 B R U2 F U2 B' D2 F B2 U2 B' L @2021-02-24 16:15:08
3. 11.02 F R F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 U' B U' R D2 U' R' B @2021-02-24 16:15:31
4. 10.05 R' F' L' U2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 F U2 B' F' L2 R' D' U2 B' R' F2 U @2021-02-24 16:15:53
5. 10.34 U D2 F D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 L U' L2 B' R F' L @2021-02-24 16:16:16





Spoiler: 12.25 ao100 which could have been better if i had more time.



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-24 (solving from 2021-02-23 17:06:18 to 2021-02-24 16:36:32)
avg of 100: 12.25

Time List:
1. 12.01 U B2 D L2 U' L2 D R2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 F R D' U B @2021-02-23 17:06:18
2. 10.83 B R2 F' R2 F D2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 U' L B' U' B D' U2 F' D2 @2021-02-23 17:06:52
3. (14.95) L2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 L' F L' D F L2 F D U2 @2021-02-23 17:07:16
4. 10.11 U' D' F R2 L' U' D2 R' B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' @2021-02-23 17:07:42
5. (6.50) R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F R2 F2 R2 L' U' R' D B D2 F' L' B2 @2021-02-23 17:08:04
6. 11.14 L2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 U L2 D L2 D' R D2 F' D B2 L D2 B D' @2021-02-23 17:10:46
7. 10.93 L' U F R U2 D' L2 F L B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 @2021-02-23 17:11:49
8. 12.22 R D' B' U' R B L2 B' F2 D B2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U' B' @2021-02-23 17:12:17
9. 9.89 U' F' R' U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U L' F' U B' L' F2 D' @2021-02-23 17:12:45
10. 12.17 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D' B D' L2 F R' B U B2 R2 @2021-02-23 17:13:18
11. 10.59 R F' B2 U L' U2 D' L F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' @2021-02-23 17:13:48
12. 11.75 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B' F' L' F' U B2 F L' @2021-02-23 17:14:10
13. 11.10 B' U D' R2 F R2 D' F2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 F' D2 @2021-02-23 17:15:19
14. 12.11 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D R' B U F' U2 F D R' B2 D2 @2021-02-23 17:16:29
15. 10.74 B' L U B2 D F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L B' L' F2 U' L' R F' @2021-02-23 17:17:27
16. 10.92 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 F L' F2 R' U2 R' D' F' R2 B @2021-02-24 08:34:04
17. 13.49 B' U' L F2 U' F2 R B U L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 L' U' @2021-02-24 10:45:18
18. 11.94 F2 R' U B2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' D L' U2 B R @2021-02-24 10:45:46
19. 13.69 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' B' L B2 L2 R F' U' B' F2 @2021-02-24 10:46:13
20. 13.84 U2 B U' F D R U2 D2 F L' B2 D2 R F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 L' @2021-02-24 10:46:41
21. 13.40 D2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L F2 U2 R2 U R' B D R D2 F2 @2021-02-24 10:47:54
22. 11.75 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U R2 B L2 R F L D L R U' @2021-02-24 10:50:49
23. 12.57 F2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' L F L2 R' U' B L B D F' @2021-02-24 10:51:24
24. 12.98 D L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D U L2 U' F U' L' B' F2 U2 L B2 L' @2021-02-24 10:51:49
25. 13.93 U L' U2 D' L' B R2 D2 L' D2 B' U2 F2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 @2021-02-24 10:52:15
26. 13.79 L2 U F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F' R' B D' R' F2 R B' F2 @2021-02-24 10:52:45
27. 11.89 R U F U R B R2 F' B D L2 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 R2 @2021-02-24 10:53:48
28. 13.10 R2 L2 F' L B' U' F R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U' B D' @2021-02-24 10:54:11
29. 10.32 F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 U' R2 D F R2 D L' @2021-02-24 10:54:49
30. 11.17 U2 L' U2 F2 L U2 L D2 L' R2 U2 B' L F' L' D F R B2 L' @2021-02-24 10:57:48
31. 12.85 U' R2 B' R2 D2 B' F' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 L D2 R2 F D' B L2 F' @2021-02-24 10:58:14
32. 14.14 U L2 D B2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L U2 R' D' L2 U' B D' @2021-02-24 10:58:38
33. 13.20 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R F2 D2 U L2 F D' F' U' B U' B' @2021-02-24 10:59:05
34. 12.86 R2 B R2 F D2 U2 R2 F D2 B' D B' R2 F' D' U' L U B' D' @2021-02-24 10:59:32
35. 12.16 R2 L' U2 F B' D F R' F U2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 @2021-02-24 10:59:58
36. 12.62 F D2 L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 U R' F' L' D U2 L2 R2 F' D2 @2021-02-24 11:01:27
37. 13.57 D' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B R2 U2 L2 D' L2 R' F2 L' F U F' @2021-02-24 11:04:01
38. 12.78 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 U B D U' L @2021-02-24 11:04:56
39. 10.86 D' B D2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 B' U2 F' L F R' F U' L R2 U' @2021-02-24 11:05:22
40. 14.80 L' F2 L F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' D' R' B R' B' L U' F @2021-02-24 15:54:18
41. 12.76 B R' F2 D R L D2 B L F B2 D2 F L2 D2 B D2 R2 F L2 F2 @2021-02-24 15:54:45
42. 13.83 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' B2 R' U2 F' D B F2 D2 R' F' L @2021-02-24 15:55:21
43. 10.34 B' R2 B2 D2 L' F2 L U2 R B2 U2 D' L' F U L2 U2 R' B' @2021-02-24 16:00:57
44. (8.61) D R2 D' F' B' L' U D' L D2 F B' D2 R2 F D2 B' L2 F B @2021-02-24 16:02:29
45. 12.24 B R U L U R2 F2 D' B L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 @2021-02-24 16:02:52
46. 11.55 B' U' F2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R' U2 L B' R' U' L2 U2 B2 F' @2021-02-24 16:03:55
47. 13.97 F L' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 D R' D' B R @2021-02-24 16:04:31
48. 14.76 D' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' B' D2 R2 F' L B' U R U' @2021-02-24 16:05:11
49. 13.86 R D2 B2 D2 F D' F R' D' R2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 @2021-02-24 16:05:59
50. (15.86) L U' L' U R' D' L D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 L D B' @2021-02-24 16:06:25
51. 11.95 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' F2 L B D2 R' B U' F' R' @2021-02-24 16:06:54
52. (9.86) L F R2 D L' F D' R2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 L D' R2 @2021-02-24 16:07:20
53. 14.54 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' L F' R D' F U2 B R2 B2 @2021-02-24 16:07:47
54. 11.47 D L U D2 F R' U' R U2 R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B L2 F U2 F' @2021-02-24 16:08:13
55. 10.75 D' F R2 F D2 L2 D' R' B2 R B2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 L2 U2 F R' @2021-02-24 16:09:12
56. 12.08 B D' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 F R' B U2 F U B' U' @2021-02-24 16:09:38
57. 13.89 L' U D' L2 U2 R' B D2 R D2 L2 U2 R' L' U2 L' F2 D2 F D @2021-02-24 16:10:06
58. 10.46 F U' B R2 B R' U2 L' R2 U D L2 F2 B2 D' R2 D F2 R' @2021-02-24 16:10:31
59. 9.90 R' F U' D' F' R U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F R @2021-02-24 16:10:53
60. 12.28 B R U F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U R' F' D' L2 B' R' F2 @2021-02-24 16:11:17
61. 11.68 D R' L B L F' U' R D2 F B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 @2021-02-24 16:11:48
62. (9.12) R F2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 B D' U2 R B' L R' U2 F @2021-02-24 16:12:13
63. 10.74 D' R' D R' D2 L2 F2 D R F B' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 B D2 F2 @2021-02-24 16:12:39
64. 11.89 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 U L' B U' F2 R2 B' F' U' L2 @2021-02-24 16:13:02
65. 13.68 F R U B U' R D F' U F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 B  @2021-02-24 16:13:25
66. 12.88 U' L D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L' U' L F' U' F' @2021-02-24 16:13:53
67. (15.01) F' L2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 F U2 F L D U' R' B L D L R @2021-02-24 16:14:21
68. 9.92 R2 U F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' B' D' U2 L U2 B2 U' L @2021-02-24 16:14:49
69. 12.12 F D' R L2 U2 B R U2 F U2 B' D2 F B2 U2 B' L @2021-02-24 16:15:08
70. 11.02 F R F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 U' B U' R D2 U' R' B @2021-02-24 16:15:31
71. 10.05 R' F' L' U2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 F U2 B' F' L2 R' D' U2 B' R' F2 U @2021-02-24 16:15:53
72. 10.34 U D2 F D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 L U' L2 B' R F' L @2021-02-24 16:16:16
73. 11.89 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 R B' U B2 L F L2 B L2 D2 @2021-02-24 16:16:44
74. 13.79 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 D' F D B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B' @2021-02-24 16:17:09
75. 13.10 R2 F D2 B2 L2 U L U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 B' L F2 @2021-02-24 16:17:33
76. 13.01 D' U' R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 R F' L R B L2 D B2 R2 B' @2021-02-24 16:18:07
77. 12.89 L U' L2 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D' F D L2 D L' U' L' D' B @2021-02-24 16:18:36
78. 12.69 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F R' B U B2 U B @2021-02-24 16:19:01
79. 11.42 B2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 B' D' R' B2 U2 B2 U' B' U2 @2021-02-24 16:19:28
80. 10.85 R2 B D' R' F2 R L' B U D2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 @2021-02-24 16:20:17
81. 13.92 U' L D' R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F L' F' L B2 D2 B @2021-02-24 16:20:39
82. 12.03 D B2 D2 U' F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L B L' R' D' U2 F U F2 U2 @2021-02-24 16:21:10
83. 11.37 L D B' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 U2 F2 R U F' D2 B L2 R2 D @2021-02-24 16:23:59
84. 10.62 F D B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L F R D2 R2 U2 F L' @2021-02-24 16:24:58
85. 11.97 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 U2 R' B2 L R2 B' L' B2 U L R2 D' R' U2 @2021-02-24 16:25:27
86. (14.96) D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' B2 D' L2 U F2 U B L @2021-02-24 16:26:21
87. 12.99 D F' U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 F' L' U' R B D B D2 @2021-02-24 16:26:53
88. 14.66 B R2 F2 R B2 R B2 U2 L R B2 U2 B R2 F2 D' U2 F' L' B' L @2021-02-24 16:27:21
89. 13.56 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 L' R B2 R' F L' B' D R D2 U' B' D2 @2021-02-24 16:27:57
90. 12.56 U' D2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 L F2 D2 B2 F' L2 F D' L2 B D2 B2 @2021-02-24 16:28:28
91. 10.61 F D' F' R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' B U' B2 U L R' D @2021-02-24 16:31:40
92. (9.40) F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L D2 R' D2 L B' R2 D L F' R' F U2 @2021-02-24 16:32:03
93. 13.32 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 F D2 U L' R' D' R F2 L2 @2021-02-24 16:32:34
94. 12.87 B D L' F2 R' B2 L2 D' B U2 L' F2 L U2 L' D2 L' B2 L D2 B2 @2021-02-24 16:33:13
95. 13.97 R' B2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 B' U B2 F2 L' R' U' L' D2 @2021-02-24 16:33:54
96. 10.22 D R' B' R2 B2 R2 F' L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 F L U' R' U2 L2 U2 @2021-02-24 16:34:26
97. (14.87) R2 F B' L' F' R L' D U2 R2 U2 D2 R F2 L B2 U2 R' F2 D @2021-02-24 16:35:03
98. 13.69 F' L' F2 D2 B' U2 L' U B2 L2 D2 L F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 D2 @2021-02-24 16:35:33
99. 12.16 U2 L' U2 R B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' D F' U B2 F' R2 @2021-02-24 16:36:01
100. 13.07 D2 F' B' L2 U2 B2 U' L' B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' B2 D2 L2 U' @2021-02-24 16:36:32







Spoiler:  Feb 24th pbs / good solves 



(pbs and or best solves in each respective type of avgerage today!) (for reference i try to do 1- 2 hundred solves a day)
Feb 24th pbs / good solves


Single: 8.61 (no pb here but really smooth and slow + good lookahead)
Ao5: 10.47 really great!
Ao25: 11.71
Ao100: 12.25
Ao200: 12.66
Ao500: 12.76
Ao1000: 12.94


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 25, 2021)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
well done congrats on the new PBBBBBBBBBs
but the scramble that was amazing
easy X cross
then all technically free F2L pairs
one of the fastest Olls then the fastest Plls wait no its a skip lol
Hope to reach Sub 10 global before you


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 25, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> Hope to reach Sub 10 global before you


The race is on!



Agam Chawla said:


> BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> well done congrats on the new PBBBBBBBBBs
> but the scramble that was amazing
> easy X cross
> ...



Thanks dude! I think if I was expecting that easy of a scramble I would have done even better  good luck with sub 10!


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

New pb ao5! totally should have been sub 10 im so dissapointed... 


Spoiler: 10.36 ao5 with 3 sub 10s!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-28 (solving from 2021-02-28 11:09:55 to 2021-02-28 11:13:33)
avg of 5: 10.36

Time List:
1. 11.28 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 L' U2 L2 F D F' U R' B' U' @2021-02-28 11:09:55 
2. 9.96 R' F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 R D2 B D' U2 R' B' D U2 L @2021-02-28 11:10:20 
3. (9.57) R F2 L D2 R B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R F2 U F' L' R B2 L U2 B L2 @2021-02-28 11:11:14 
4. (11.86) D2 B U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 R2 D F2 L' R' D2 B L' R2 D2 B' @2021-02-28 11:12:39 
5. 9.84 B L2 F D' B R2 L' U F2 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 U2 D' F2 R2 B D' @2021-02-28 11:13:33


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

My next goals: a low 9 ao5 (and mabye 8.8-8.9 etc.) and mid 9 ao12 along with getting fully sub 11 (ao2000 etc) and a sub 6 single. I want to achieve these goals by the end of march!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

Best of luck! Are you working on improving something or are you just practicing solves?


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Best of luck! Are you working on improving something or are you just practicing solves?


Uh, im mostly doing timed solves and practice but im working on optimizing my last layer and working on lookahead! but im doing around
80% practice
20% learning
and im trying for 150 solves a day!


bellarzios said:


> MF3RS2 will go a long way, and it's comparable to the more expensive high end cubes I'm using it and I just got a 14.46 ao5 So it doesn't lack on performance


Cool, but uh why did you say that here? i dont think anyone on this thread was talking about that but i mean, thats fine awesome great job dude!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Uh, im mostly doing timed solves and practice but im working on optimizing my last layer and working on lookahead! but im doing around
> 80% practice
> 20% learning
> and im trying for 150 solves a day!
> ...


Nice! 150 solves a day in conjunction with deliberate practice will definitely help.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

Yeah and since im still relitively young ( i just turned 12 and started middle school) i have a lot of time to practice!


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 1, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Yeah and since im still relitively young ( i just turned 12 and started middle school) i have a lot of time to practice!


dang, lucky :^) at that age I was like sub 40


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 1, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> dang, lucky :^) at that age I was like sub 40


Heh heh, Yep Ive made a lot of progress because of covid too, just 4 months ago i was your speed! 
also how old are you? -13? or mabye 14?


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 1, 2021)

How do you improve so fast I have been stuck at averaging 12 seconds for such a long time?


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> How do you improve so fast I have been stuck at averaging 12 seconds for such a long time?


*I DONT KNOW *

(Actual answer)
Um I hate to say it, but just time and practice, 
i have just had so much free time because im young and becasse of covid that ive been able to practice so much this is probably not the answer you want to hear but its how i learned and mabye if you put in the work and have the time it will help you too. i will put a spoiler about how to get to sub 15 that i made for @carcass (even though it won't help you,)




Spoiler: Spoiler






Spoiler: Read this first!



First of all practice is the most important next is time and then f2l/lookahead
and DONT RUSH ANY OF THIS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS PRACTICE   
So the way im going to teach you to get sub 15 is to practice a lot and then learn things to incorparate into your solves!
and mainly just do 100s of solves or even 1000s of solves
the most important thing is actually just practiceing, if you just take a break from learing new things and do LOTS AND LOTS of timed solves you will improve natrally for me i did more than 1000 solves and i gradually got closer and closer to sub 15 until i was. you may not have to do that many but i think timed pratice will take you SO far, i am now consistently getting sub 12s and i still mainly just do lots of solves to get better, This will take you very very far





Spoiler: 1. Learn to do the cross efficently (this may not be good for you but im still putting this) 



check out these videos and slowly go thourgh them over time to learn about how to better do the cross

NEXT  check out THIS and watch some of the videos labled cross and slowly over time go thourh them and slowly over time incorparate this + the jperm stuff into your solves.





Spoiler: 2. Learn to do more efficent f2l or "advanced f2l"



1. watch some of these videos slowly over time and incorparate this into your solves over time
2. Try to slowly learn "f2l algs" but treat them as triggers and learn them intuitively mabye use jperms video from the link i gave you "all 77 f2l algs" or whatever and try to slowly learn some of them slowly through time and incorparate them into your solves also make SURE to learn them intuitively and mabye wathc an intuitive alg video for f2l
3. go back to the intermiediete f2l + cross module and go through the f2l videos
4. try to learn lookahead with some of these videos but make sure NOT  to prioritize this and watch the video in the playlist i gave you that is "lookahead is a distraction" and Just know YOU CAN LEARN LOOKAHEAD  you just have to keep in mind practice is most important also look at some of the lookahead stuff from cubeskills too.
But down below i will put a spoiler of things to learn/ to know and resources to help you learn them (if you haveent already)





Spoiler: Pll



1. memorize pll algs from HERE
2. learn the fingertricks to the algs you learned HERE (on the videos)
3. practice the algs you learned + the fingertricks on jperm.net and lable them as finished HERE
4. do all of this slowly and learn it all over time.


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

I finally finished all of my oll algorithms after around 7 months of slowly slowly learning them!
I now officially use "full CFOP" i know full oll, pll, and f2l + cross!


----------



## carcass (Mar 2, 2021)

I have practiced a lot and I am faster, didn't know what else to expect


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

I FINALLY GOT SUB 10 AO5! check it out! ( i do have school now though so i cant do much more)
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-02 (solving from 2021-03-02 09:02:26 to 2021-03-02 09:05:56)
*avg of 5: 9.90*

Time List:
1. 9.25 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 U B U R' F2 U B' U' L' R' @2021-03-02 09:02:26
2. (7.95) D2 B L2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 R D L2 U2 B' R2 F' @2021-03-02 09:02:50
3. (16.85) B2 D2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L F U2 L D' R2 B F D' L' @2021-03-02 09:03:12
4. 9.46 R2 F' D2 L2 B F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L U' L2 B R2 D' F2 D2 B2 @2021-03-02 09:03:43
5. 11.00 U' R B U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U' R2 B' L' R' U L2 F2 @2021-03-02 09:05:56


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

I Have a bunch of new pbs including my first sub 10 ao5 and my first sub 12 ao100!
March 3rd! Its almost spring! And in a few months itll be a year of cubing for me ( i started in june 2020)

*PBS*

Ao5: 9.90
Ao12: 10.83
Ao25: 11.31
Ao50: 11.88
Ao100: 11.99
Ao200: 12.36
Ao500: 12.68
Ao1000: 12.81


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 3, 2021)

12 best solves today (i got a 7.92 which was my pb when i started this thread lol)


1.. (7.92) L B2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B U L' B2 F' L' R2
2. (8.88) U' F' U2 R2 F R2 B L2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 D L2 R' F D' B' 3. (8.93) D' B U2 R' D2 F2 L2 U F B2 L D2 B2 U2 D2 R D2 B2 D2
4. (9.18) D' L D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R U' B D2 L' U F' L'
5. (9.19) D' U2 L' B2 L F2 L2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L U' F L2 B' F' L2 R
6. (9.19) D B' D R B2 U' F U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R B D2
7. (9.38) R2 F R' B2 L' U' L2 B' L2 F R2 U B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U2 D L2
8. (9.53) D2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F R' B' L' B L F L2 D' L
9. 9.76 D L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U B D' F L U' R D' B D
10. (9.88) U' L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L' D' B D2 U' L D2 B' R' B
11. 9.94 B U2 D2 F2 R2 U' B L F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D R2
12. 9.99 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 R D2 U R' F' R D' U' R2



Spoiler: Nice ao5 and ao12



*AO5*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-03 (solving from 2021-03-03 15:42:19 to 2021-03-03 15:43:54)
avg of 5: 9.97

Time List:
1. 10.16 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D B L' D' F' R' D L2 D' B2 U' @2021-03-03 15:42:19 
2. 9.76 D L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U B D' F L U' R D' B D @2021-03-03 15:42:43 
3. (11.36) F' B R' F' U2 D2 R U' F R2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D' @2021-03-03 15:43:06 
4. (9.38) R2 F R' B2 L' U' L2 B' L2 F R2 U B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U2 D L2 @2021-03-03 15:43:33 
5. 9.99 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 R D2 U R' F' R D' U' R2 @2021-03-03 15:43:54

*AO12*

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-03 (solving from 2021-03-03 15:37:40 to 2021-03-03 15:44:19)
avg of 12: 10.93

Time List:
1. 12.93 U2 R2 U B' R' F2 D' R F2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 R B2 L2 D' B @2021-03-03 15:37:40 
2. 9.19 D' U2 L' B2 L F2 L2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L U' F L2 B' F' L2 R @2021-03-03 15:38:06 
3. 12.08 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U L U' L R' F L2 U R' D @2021-03-03 15:38:25 
4. (8.88) U' F' U2 R2 F R2 B L2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 D L2 R' F D' B' @2021-03-03 15:38:48 
5. (13.05) F2 L F' U' F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U B' F' U R2 F2 U L' @2021-03-03 15:40:13 
6. 12.78 B R D2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' U' F' D' B2 F2 D R2 F' @2021-03-03 15:41:16 
7. 10.16 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D B L' D' F' R' D L2 D' B2 U' @2021-03-03 15:42:19 
8. 9.76 D L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U B D' F L U' R D' B D @2021-03-03 15:42:43 
9. 11.36 F' B R' F' U2 D2 R U' F R2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D' @2021-03-03 15:43:06 
10. 9.38 R2 F R' B2 L' U' L2 B' L2 F R2 U B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U2 D L2 @2021-03-03 15:43:33 
11. 9.99 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 R D2 U R' F' R D' U' R2 @2021-03-03 15:43:54 
12. 11.67 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F R F2 L D2 L' B' L' @2021-03-03 15:44:19


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 9, 2021)

ok so ive been improving a fair amount but i havent been able to cube barely at all because ive had insane amounts of soccer, school, etc,
although ive gotten about 100 sub 10s which is satisfieing, i think i can get sub 10 by the end of march or early april!

Ive been averaging low 11/11.5 lately and ive been getting enough 10s that its pretty much "normal" which is really awesome!


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 15, 2021)

New pb ao5! 

9.68 


Spoiler: Time List:



1. 9.52 R' B L2 R2 F D2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U F L' F2 U2 L' F' R @2021-03-15 17:45:17 
2. 10.27 L B D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F D B' L U' F' @2021-03-15 17:45:19 
3. 9.24 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L F' D2 B F' L B' F2 U @2021-03-15 17:45:24 
4. (11.37) D' R' U2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F R U' B2 F2 U L' D' @2021-03-15 17:53:48 
5. (8.67) R F2 U' L D2 R2 F R U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F2 @2021-03-15 17:54:18


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 15, 2021)

*New pb ao12*


10.42


Spoiler: Time List:



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-15 (solving from 2021-03-15 11:38:58 to 2021-03-15 11:50:51)
avg of 12: 10.42


1. 10.95 F' B2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' F U R' D' B2 D2 R D @2021-03-15 11:38:58
2. 12.22 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U L F D2 U2 R2 F2 L D' R2 @2021-03-15 11:39:24
3. 8.80 L B2 L2 U' R D2 R' F L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F D2 F D2 U' R' @2021-03-15 11:41:36
4. (13.44) D B R' U F D2 B' R B2 U2 R' L2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 L2 D' @2021-03-15 11:42:25
5. 8.95 L B U2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 L' B D2 R B2 F2 L2 D2 @2021-03-15 11:45:26
6. 10.42 D2 F B U2 R' F' U' R2 F L2 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 U2 @2021-03-15 11:45:53
7. 10.91 L' B' U2 D' B U R B' L U B2 U2 L2 U L2 D F2 R2 L2 @2021-03-15 11:48:07
8. 10.44 B2 R2 F2 D2 L R' D2 B2 L' D' B2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' F' @2021-03-15 11:48:32
9. (8.58) F2 D' B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 B R' B R' F' R' B' U' @2021-03-15 11:48:58
10. 10.86 U F2 L2 U R2 D' U' B2 F2 U2 F' L2 U F D L B2 D2 B' U @2021-03-15 11:49:55
11. 11.20 F B' D' R2 F' B2 U2 L F' D2 L2 B2 D B2 D B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 @2021-03-15 11:50:22
12. 9.44 U R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U' R' U R' F' L2 D2 U F L2 @2021-03-15 11:50:51


]





Spoiler: Other pbs



March 15th im finally on spring break and can make lots of progress im aiming for 250 solves a day and learning a bunch of new stuff! 
Basically devoting the entire day to cubing 

Single nothing special but a bunch of 8s
Mo3 same as single 
Ao5 : 9.68 pb!
Ao12: new pb 10.42 some really great solving
Ao25: a nice 11.28 not a pb but really good!
Ao50: low 11 but no pb yet!
Ao100: 11.64 working it.
Ao200:11.90 working it.
Ao500: 11.86 pb!
Ao1000: 12.27 pb
Ao2000: 12.68 pb
Mo4000: 13.60 not too good since i started it in jan, but pretty cool i have done 4000 solves in 1 session


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 31, 2021)

New pb in every single type of average! (besides single)


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorry i havent been updating much or been on the forums much because ive been doing So much school and ive only done half as many solves as last month this month but i also want to put the scrambles and times for my ao5 and ao12 here so yeah.



Spoiler: Pb sub 10 ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-31 (solving from 2021-03-31 16:51:33 to 2021-03-31 16:58:06)
avg of 12: 9.88

Time List:
1. 9.18 U B2 R' D2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 L2 B D' U F' L' U' L2 B' @2021-03-31 16:51:33 
2. 9.11 L2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U' L F' U2 F D U' B' R' @2021-03-31 16:52:00 
3. 10.48 R2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 D' F' @2021-03-31 16:52:26 
4. 9.38 D2 B' U B' R B2 L U2 F R2 L2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 B2 U B @2021-03-31 16:52:54 
5. 9.80 F L B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F D' R F2 D R' F2 @2021-03-31 16:54:02 
6. (11.60) U' L' D R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 D R2 U' R' B2 D R' B' U2 R @2021-03-31 16:54:24 
7. 9.03 L' D2 F D2 B' R2 B2 F U2 F2 D2 L' F' R2 F' L D' U B' @2021-03-31 16:54:52 
8. 10.68 R' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' R2 B' L D B L2 U B' F R' @2021-03-31 16:56:17 
9. 9.58 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D F D2 B' D L U2 L2 F2 L' @2021-03-31 16:56:48 
10. (8.63) R B' F2 L2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L F D L2 F' D F' U2 @2021-03-31 16:57:22 
11. 10.87 D' B' D' R2 B' R D' B R F R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 @2021-03-31 16:57:42 
12. 10.72 F' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 R U R2 B F' D2 B2 R' B' U2 @2021-03-31 16:58:06






Spoiler: Pb ao5! 9.45



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-31 (solving from 2021-03-31 16:51:33 to 2021-03-31 16:54:02)
avg of 5: 9.45

Time List:
1. 9.18 U B2 R' D2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 L2 B D' U F' L' U' L2 B' @2021-03-31 16:51:33 
2. (9.11) L2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U' L F' U2 F D U' B' R' @2021-03-31 16:52:00 
3. (10.48) R2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 D' F' @2021-03-31 16:52:26 
4. 9.38 D2 B' U B' R B2 L U2 F R2 L2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 B2 U B @2021-03-31 16:52:54 
5. 9.80 F L B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F D' R F2 D R' F2 @2021-03-31 16:54:02


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 31, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Sorry i havent been updating much or been on the forums much because ive been doing So much school and ive only done half as many solves as last month this month but i also want to put the scrambles and times for my ao5 and ao12 here so yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're _really _close to being sub-10 consistently! Hopefully you have time to learn some things and achieve that goal.


----------



## CFOP INC (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi I am nearly sub twenty and I was wondering of you are color neutral and if so do you recommend it.


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 1, 2021)

sCs said:


> Hi I am nearly sub twenty and I was wondering of you are color neutral and if so do you recommend it. Also for reference the number 4 ranked person on earth (ruihang cube) is not color neutral so you can definitely far with just white.


Hi no I’m not color neutral and I would say don’t learn it unless you are just starting because by the time your sub-20 it takes too much effort and doesn’t make you significantly faster when you could spend the same amount of time learning 1 look last layer and lookahead. That’s just my opinion though and for reference ruihang xu (sorry if I misspelled his name) is ranked 4th in the world and is not color neutral!


rubik2005 said:


> You're _really _close to being sub-10 consistently! Hopefully you have time to learn some things and achieve that goal.


Thank you so much yeah I’m able to consistently get sub 10s if I use my inspection time effectively and really focus! And I’ve gotten 100s of sub 10s and can now classify them as “solid solves” rather than “amazing solves”


----------



## CFOP INC (Apr 1, 2021)

What about key holing and pseudo slotting? Also what about big cubes.


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 1, 2021)

sCs said:


> What about key holing and pseudo slotting? Also what about big cubes.


Hi so I don’t do big cubes at all but color neutrality gets less important the bigger you get and I don’t do any special stuff but just rely on sheer lookahead and tps also if you do color neutrality thAn you should do it on 2x2 and 3x3!


----------



## CFOP INC (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeah I don't really do big cubes either ecsept for the most basic methods. I suppose I will learn color neutrality and key holing / pseudo slotting and I'll let you know if it's like life changing or something.

This stuff is probably only for people who are like sub 6 or something like that.


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 6, 2021)

New pbs in just about everything,
Ive gotten about 200+ sub 10s so far 
and


Spoiler: NEW pb ao5! 



avg of 5: 9.03

Time List:
1. (11.51) F' U2 D' F2 L' F U' R' B' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 D R2
2. (8.09) U L2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 F U2 R2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 F D R2 B2
3. 9.17 F' D2 L2 R2 B F R2 B D2 F2 L D' R D F2 D' F R2 F' 
4. 9.22 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 F2 U F L' R2 B R2 D' L2 F R 
5. 8.70 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F' L' D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 L' B'





Spoiler: New pbs from today and yesterday!



PBs!
Mo3: 8.86
Ao5: 9.03
Ao12: 9.88 
Ao25: 10.20
Ao50: 10.48
Ao100: 10.93
Ao200: 11.35
Ao500: 11.64
Ao1000: 11.79

P.S. you can almost disregard the ao1000 etc. because those started when i was averaging 12 and now im averaging low 11 ish.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 6, 2021)

Quick tip to meet your goals INSTANTLY!!!



Spoiler: The Tip



switch to Roux 






Sorry, I had to!


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 6, 2021)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Quick tip to meet your goals INSTANTLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## Checkmate22 (Apr 7, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> ok so ive been improving a fair amount but i havent been able to cube barely at all because ive had insane amounts of soccer, school, etc,
> although ive gotten about 100 sub 10s which is satisfieing, i think i can get sub 10 by the end of march or early april!
> 
> Ive been averaging low 11/11.5 lately and ive been getting enough 10s that its pretty much "normal" which is really awesome!


Don't count your chickens before they hatch (Easter joke or something...)

I thought the same thing you did when I was averaging 11.5

After one year and one second improvement I feel the pace of my learning has significantly decreased. It's not as easy to shave off the seconds anymore as it was before...

The one thing that I did that I regret though is that I didn't focus as much as I should have on actual focused practice for weaknesses of mine. I just thought "If I've been getting better this whole time, why should it stop now?"

If I can tell anyone one thing it's try your best to eliminate bad habits and keep your knowledge ahead of your skill level.

So basically, don't get cocky and JUST do solves.


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 7, 2021)

Checkmate22 said:


> Don't count your chickens before they hatch (Easter joke or something...)
> 
> I thought the same thing you did when I was averaging 11.5
> 
> ...


Thanks I will keep that in mind!


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 19, 2021)

New pb ao100 10.6 is very nice, ive been able to consistenly get 8s, and a few 7s
also i tied my old pb with another 9.03 ao5 and i got a 9.58 ao12 which is really nice!





Spoiler: New pb ao12!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-19 (solving from 2021-04-18 12:22:00 to 2021-04-18 12:27:14)
avg of 12: 9.58

Time List:
1. 10.42 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' L D2 R B' R2 U2 L R @2021-04-18 12:22:00 
2. 9.40 D' B D' R L' B2 U R2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 B L2 B2 R D' @2021-04-18 12:22:23 
3. (10.64) B' U D' R F R D2 L U R2 F2 R L2 F2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 R @2021-04-18 12:22:50 
4. 10.19 F2 R F' D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 F2 U2 L R2 U' R' F' R2 F' @2021-04-18 12:23:15 
5. 8.23 R' F R2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R B D B2 L' D2 R @2021-04-18 12:24:00 
6. 9.97 F2 D R' U F' R2 L U F2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 L B2 U2 F @2021-04-18 12:24:24 
7. 9.80 B' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L B' F2 R' B2 U L' B' @2021-04-18 12:24:52 
8. 10.28 B R' U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R' D B' D B R2 U2 @2021-04-18 12:25:15 
9. (7.68) D2 F' D' B2 D R2 U L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' U' F' L B2 F2 U2 @2021-04-18 12:25:41 
10. 8.62 U' F L2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R B F2 L' B' D2 U @2021-04-18 12:26:17 
11. 10.53 U B2 U' L2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B2 F L D2 R U2 B2 D2 F D R' @2021-04-18 12:26:47 
12. 8.32 B' R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 D B2 L' U' L R' B U' R2 D' @2021-04-18 12:27:14







Spoiler: New pbs!



Fornote: i toke a major break from cubing from march 17th to march 29th and then another one from april 6th to now and im not sure if i will permanently go back to cubing or what right now but i did just set a bunch of pbs today so i might start back up hardcore
April 18th: 
No single
Mo3: 8.88
Ao5: 9.03 tied my old pb
Ao12: 9.58
Ao25: 10.17
Ao50: 10.25
Ao100: 10.60
Ao200: 11.07
Ao500: 11.32
Ao1000: 11.57
Ao2000: 11.99

Also a bunch of 7s!
6.50 pb from early march still stands!


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 19, 2021)

Read my first post and also 
Here are some of my best times from the past month or so


Spoiler: Time List:



7.1
two 7.6s
six 7.9s
8.0
two 8.2s
five 8.3s
two 8.4s
six 8.5s
nine 8.6s
four 8.7s
seven 8.8s
eleven 8.9s
and about 200 nines


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 22, 2021)

New pbs! also Im very very close to sub 10! and its a lot of fun to be able to get 8s!
8.54 AO5! finally a sub 9 ao5!
And a 6.56 single that was almost a pb
PBS:
April 22nd:
Single: 6.56 very close to pb!
Mo3: 8.23 nice
Ao5: 8.54 SUB 9
Ao12: 9.34
AO25: 9.84
Ao50: 10.19
Ao100: 10.34
Ao200: 10.56
Ao500: 11.10
Ao1000: 11.43
Ao2000: 11.86


----------



## scrubizilla (May 4, 2021)

Pretty nice average with a 6.83 in there and 2 counting 8s sadly the 9 and 10 spoiled it but still a good average.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-04
avg of 5: *9.09*

Time List:
1. 9.68 R2 L2 U R' F B R F D F R2 F' L2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 
2. (10.28) R2 F L' F' U2 B2 U' B L' F2 B2 D2 L F2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 F' 
3. (6.83) U L U' D2 L2 D' R U L2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 F' L 
4. 8.64 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 D L B' L2 B2 F U2 L2 
5. 8.96 D' F2 R' L2 B L B U R2 F' L2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U2


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 14, 2021)

Ayoo nice timesssss
How long have you been cubing for?
Because I'm 12 and I'm averaging 21!


----------

